# Forenbersicht > Fachbegriffe von A-Z >  >  Session

## Redaktion

Den Begriff Session hrt man relativ hufig: Gestern ne gute Session gehabt - wrtlich bersetzt aus dem englischen heit das Sitzung. bertragen aufs Surfen ist damit die Zeit auf dem Wasser gemeint. Wenn man zwei Stunden drauen ist hat man ne' zweistndige Session. Und wer Abends nochmal raus geht, nennt das ganze dann Abendsession.

----------

